

Frequently Misunderstood JavaScript Concepts - bolinfest
http://bolinfest.com/javascript/misunderstood.html

======
evanj
Awesome summary of JavaScript's dangerous corners. I wish I had read this
about 6 months ago, before I started writing a lot of JavaScript. I think I've
been burned by each of these.

